# Red & yellow - kill a fellow; red & black - friend of Jack (& other Georgians?)



## rip18 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Red & yellow - kill a fellow; red & black - friend of Jack (& other Georgians?)*

Here are a couple of pics of the coral snake from 2 weeks ago...


----------



## rip18 (Feb 23, 2006)

And a bit closer...


----------



## marknga (Feb 23, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 23, 2006)

Dang that thang looks mean


----------



## slimbo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats closer than I want to be.  Ive never seen one in the wild.  Looks like a devil worm.

slimbo


----------



## huntfish (Feb 24, 2006)

So cool.  When I was teaching zoology at MCC in Texas, I had a student walk in carrying what he thought was a king snake.  Said he caught it right outside the building.

Just so happens the topic of the day was snakes.  When I said "Red on Yellow, kill a fellow", he looks down and then demonstrated that snakes really do fly.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 24, 2006)

he sure is pretty....but can kill


----------



## leo (Feb 24, 2006)

*Great pic*

of a beautiful but deadly creature 


Thanks for sharing rip18


----------



## holadude (Feb 24, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 24, 2006)

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.  But, if I remember correctly, coral snakes are from the same family as cobras.  Also, coral snakes have no fangs, they have teeth and have to chew in order to transmit poison.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2006)

That`s correct David. Their venom is a neurotoxin (sp). Their eyes also have round pupils, unlike the pit vipers elliptical pupils.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 24, 2006)

nice pics.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are also some great closeup pics Rip.


----------



## huntfish (Feb 24, 2006)

David,
They also don't inject their venom.  They have groves along the teeth that the venom drips along.  Although poisonous, they are not agressive and can be easy to handle.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 24, 2006)

sweet


----------



## flintdiver (Feb 24, 2006)

That's Awesome ...corals are hard to photograph...they tend to be a little spastic when messed with.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 25, 2006)

David Mills said:
			
		

> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.  But, if I remember correctly, coral snakes are from the same family as cobras.  Also, coral snakes have no fangs, they have teeth and have to chew in order to transmit poison.



I found this in one of my old herpetology web sites....

"The grooved jaw along with tiny hollow fixed fangs assure that the coral has a poor delivery system for getting its venom into the victim. However, the coral snake does not have to "chew" its victim to inflict a painfully venomous bite, contrary to popular myth."


----------



## elfiii (Feb 26, 2006)

Snakes...., very dangerous, you go first!


----------



## BIGABOW (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice Photography!!!


----------



## raghorn (Mar 3, 2006)

I've never seen one, are they common in south Ga. or fairly rare? How many have y'all encountered?


----------



## Torupduck (Mar 3, 2006)

huntfish said:
			
		

> Although poisonous, they are not agressive and can be easy to handle.


I will leave that to you bro!!  Nice pics!


----------



## Vernon Holt (Mar 3, 2006)

Rare find and a great shot as well.  Thanks Rip!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Mar 4, 2006)

havnt seen one in years. had one for a pet for awhile but turned it loose. they  arent agressive at all


----------



## Son (Mar 4, 2006)

*Coral snake*

Red and yellow will kill a fellow. Red touches black, a friend of Jack. the black nose is the key on Coral snakes and I've never found one to be docile. 42 inches is the longest one I've killed, In Citrus county Fl.


----------

